# SonnyBoy serait le pere noel ??



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

A en croire les réponses aux nombreuses lettres qu'il a recu, je le crois. Et j'adore :love:

Cher père Noël,
ça fait 3 ans que je te commande un camion de pompiers, peux tu m'en
trouver un cette année?
Merci. Luis

Cher Luis,
pour me faire pardonner de ne pas avoir de camion de pompier, je
vais brûler ta maison pendant que tu dors et tu vas avoir tous les
camions de pompiers que tu veux.

Bon dodo.
Père Noël

----------------------------------------------

Cher Papa Noel,
pour cet année j'aimerais que tu fasses revenir mon papa à la maison
pour qu il se remette avec ma maman. Il me manque. Tendrement. Juan.

Cher Juan,
t'es con ou quoi ? Tu veux que je foute en l'air la relation extra
entre ton père et sa secrétaire alors qu'il s'amuse enfin avec une vraie
femme!!!! Je t'amène un Légo et fous la paix à ton père petit con.

----------------------------------------------

Cher papa Noël,
J'aimerais un vélo, une Dreamcast, un train, un garage, un poney, un
chien, une guitare, et des actionman.
Je t'aime. Eusèbe

Cher Eusèbe,
tu veux pas un chèque en plus, connard, en plus pour t'avoir collé
un prénom aussi con, à mon avis tes parents ne t'aiment pas, moi non plus.
Père Noël

---------------------------------------------

Cher père Noël,
je t'ai laissé sous l'arbre des galettes au lait et des carottes pour tes
rennes.
Je t'aime Suzanne

Chère Suzanne,
les galettes au lait me donnent la diarrhée et les carottes font que
mes rennes me pètent à la gueule quand je suis sur mon traîneau...**Si tu veux
vraiment être lèche cul, offre moi plutôt une bouteille
de Chivas une barrette de shit, et dis à ta mère qu'elle mette un
string, ça m'excite

Père Noël.

----------------------------------------------

Cher Père Noël,
STP STP STP Je t'en prie STP STP je voudrais un chiot STP STP STP je
t'en supplie. Paquito

Cher Paquito,
ce genre de caprice gonflant me les brisent, ça marche surement avec
tes parents qui le tolèrent parce que tu es adopté, mais moi je
t'emmerde.
Tu auras un pyjama rayé comme l'an dernier ça te fera les pieds
petit merdeux


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2004)

Je veux l'adresse de ton dealer et tout de suite !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2004)

Sonnyboy... comment t'as fait pour avoir le pass de Bassou...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2004)

Rire du soir, espoir.
'Tain, ça fait du bien


----------



## Dedalus (8 Décembre 2004)

:d  :d  :d  :d


Finalement, soyons nous aussi résolument antignagnateries !


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> SonnyBoy serait le pere noel ??


C'est un fake.  Jamais il ne dit : " tombe le futal".


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

à part ça j'aime beaucoup :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est un fake.  Jamais il ne dit : " tombe le futal".



peut-être   

encore que:



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> dis à ta mère qu'elle mette un string, ça m'excite
> Père Noël.



la question reste donc posée  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> peut-être
> 
> encore que:
> 
> ...


 nan nan !  sonnyboy n'userait jamais d'autant de vocabulaire pour dire si peu.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> nan nan !  sonnyboy n'userait jamais d'autant de vocabulaire pour dire si peu.


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

Sonny tu passes quand tu veux à Noël, tu m'éclates.
Quant à toi Bassou, après et pas longtemps s'il te plaît. Je tiens pas à mourir étouffé, surtout ce jour là. Le jour de ma fête en plus, faut pas déconner.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Père Noël !!!!! Viiiite !!!!! Père Noël !!!!!!!
Aide-moi ! ma maman est tombée à l'eau et maintenant elle est sur le bord de la rivière et elle ne bouge plus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Viiiite ! Père Noël ... viens vite !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ho Ho Ho !  j'suis là mon p'tit gars ... t'en fais pas ! j'lui fais du bouche à bouche et dans 5 minutes elle est sauvée !!!!!!

Heu ! Père Noël !!!! le bouche à bouche c'est bien, mais je vous fait simplement remarquer que sa tête est encore dans l'eau !!!!!  

 :love:  :love:  :love:  ... sacré Père Noël va !!!! ... :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Décembre 2004)

Un gars va se suicider, il a perdu sa femme, son travail, il est ruiné...

Le pere noel sonnyboy passe par là...et lui dit, si tu me rends un petit service, je te donne une nouvelle femme bien meilleure que celle d'avant, un boulot motivant et bien payé, et une bagnolle de reve...

Le type aux abois : "Oui ? Et que dois je faire..."

Le pere noel, une petite pipe au pere noel qui aime bien ça...

Le gars s'execute...

La pere noel lui caresse la tête et lui dit, "à ton age tu crois encore au pere noel ??? "


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Grug (9 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Sonny tu passes quand tu veux à Noël, tu m'éclates.
> Quant à toi Bassou, après et pas longtemps s'il te plaît. Je tiens pas à mourir étouffé, surtout ce jour là. Le jour de ma fête en plus, faut pas déconner.


:affraid:
Essaye un string, il parait que ça les exites  

:rateau:


----------



## Blytz (9 Décembre 2004)

enorme


----------



## Lio70 (9 Décembre 2004)

Mouarf! Excellent, tout ça.


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2004)

Sonny est le père noêl !
Il s'est échapé de chez Tim Burton, c'est tout !
D'ailleurs, regardez bien quel jour il est arrivé, ça veut tout dire...


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2004)

Enfin un qui remarque aussi ce fait étrange et corrélant mes infos


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Enfin un qui remarque aussi ce fait étrange et corrélant mes infos


 Tu veux aussi que je te remontre son premier post ?


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, regardez bien quel jour il est arrivé, ça veut tout dire...


    


Ben voilà, j'y re-crois.


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2004)

Allez, une preuve de plus !

 Ce jour là, c'était Ze Nightmare before Christmas !


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, j'y re-crois.



Rezba convertissant les foules du bar, qui l'eut cru ? ça mérite au moins un "grands peintres". Comme j'ai la flemme et pas le talent, je vous offre le tableau en vous laissant y apporter mentalement les aménagement qui s'imposent.


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Allez, une preuve de plus !
> 
> Ce jour là, c'était Ze Nightmare before Christmas !



Bon, moi je veux bien, mais alors le père Fouettard c'est qui ???   

Parce qu'on m'avait garanti qu'il aurait le rôle.


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2004)




----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Essaye un string, il parait que ça les exites
> 
> :rateau:


Moi j'ai rien sous/dans le futal


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est un fake.  Jamais il ne dit : " tombe le futal".


Non, mais il le fait.
Je sais, ce n'est pas du meilleur goût.. mais pas pire que chez les peintres


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

Autre version.


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, ce n'est pas du meilleur goût.. mais pas pire que chez les peintres


Qu'est-ce que ça sous-entend, ça ?


----------



## mado (10 Décembre 2004)

J'adore le Père Noël


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

>


 arf ! J'avais pas vu. Kess ça fout là ça ? Dégage chez les peintres, troll !     :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Décembre 2004)

Bon, apparemment le Pére Noel Sonny sera en retard cette année...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Décembre 2004)

Elle a les tétés qui pointent, soit elle a envie de moi, soit elle a envie de faire caca...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle a les tétés qui pointent, soit elle a envie de moi, soit elle a envie de faire caca...


    ... mais c'est infâme !!!!!!   
Modérateur siouplait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

ps : j'ai vomi !!!!!! :sick:  :sick:  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle a les tétés qui pointent, soit elle a envie de moi, soit elle a envie de faire caca...



t'es sur de vouloir la réponse ??


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon, apparemment le Pére Noel Sonny sera en retard cette année...



Je m'étonne que personne n'ait sorti la plaque à l'entrée des bureaux "Sonny SA" :


----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je m'étonne que personne n'ait sorti la plaque à l'entrée des bureaux "Sonny SA" :


Il est si usé que ça le Sonny, qu'il faille déjà le recycler?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Décembre 2004)

Sonny pere noel sa c'est de l'info  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Sonny pere noel sa c'est de l'info  :rateau:



ça serait pas plutôt de l'intox !?    :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ça serait pas plutôt de l'intox !?    :rateau:


 po tu tout


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle a les tétés qui pointent, soit elle a envie de moi, soit elle a envie de faire caca...



Ah bon??    :hein: C'est vrai ça? On a les seins qui pointent quand on a envie de faire caca???    

J'en découvre tout les jours moi ici  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'en découvre tout les jours moi ici :hein: :hein:


Qui ça ?


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2004)

Faut etre plus a l'ecoute de ton corps nexka


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon??    :hein: C'est vrai ça? On a les seins qui pointent quand on a envie de faire caca???
> 
> J'en découvre tout les jours moi ici  :hein:  :hein:




c'est plus complexe que ça, il faut penser à sonnyboy en même temps.


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est plus complexe que ça, il faut penser à sonnyboy en même temps.


 C'est vrai que  ca aide pour faire caca


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

quelle dure realité decouvrir le vrai pere noel !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quelle dure realité decouvrir le vrai pere noel !!!



ouais: vaut mieux se laver les mains après    :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que  ca aide pour faire caca



  de là à dire que sonny fait ch...


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon??    :hein: C'est vrai ça? On a les seins qui pointent quand on a envie de faire caca???
> 
> J'en découvre tout les jours moi ici  :hein:  :hein:




je crois qu'il parle pour lui nexka  (ça ce serai sinon  :rateau: )


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'il parle pour lui nexka  (ça ce serai sinon  :rateau: )





Il a des seins Sonny???   Rhooo mais je capte rien moi aujourd'hui!!!!  :hein:  :mouais: 


The Big!!! Je prend plus jamais une garde de nuit sur  l'helico!!!! Sinon je suis vraiment pas opérationnelle le lendemain


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Il a des seins Sonny???   Rhooo mais je capte rien moi aujourd'hui!!!!  :hein:  :mouais:


disons qu'il doit avoir des tetons là où tu as des rêves d'implants


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Il a des seins Sonny???   Rhooo mais je capte rien moi aujourd'hui!!!!  :hein:  :mouais:



non, ces tetons sont une zone érogène


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, ces tetons sont une zone érogène



   

nous sommes en présence d'une authentique ½uvre d'art: *un post de mackie sans aucune fôte!!!* 

_comme quoi la nature du sujet traité peut en motiver certains... _  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nous sommes en présence d'une authentique ½uvre d'art: *un post de mackie sans aucune fôte!!!*
> 
> _comme quoi la nature du sujet traité peut en motiver certains... _  :rateau:



a force de lire aufeminin.com je commence a maîtrisé le sujet


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nous sommes en présence d'une authentique ½uvre d'art: *un post de mackie sans aucune fôte!!!*
> 
> _comme quoi la nature du sujet traité peut en motiver certains... _  :rateau:


Tss tss, au piquet avec lui 
Il manque un accent circonflexe sur le e : ê


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nous sommes en présence d'une authentique ½uvre d'art: *un post de mackie sans aucune fôte!!!*
> 
> _comme quoi la nature du sujet traité peut en motiver certains... _  :rateau:



Vu qu'il parle des tétons de Sonny, j'aurais mis "ses" et non "ces" mais bon... Peut être que j'ai mal compris


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vu qu'il parle des tétons de Sonny, j'aurais mis "ses" et non "ces" mais bon... Peut être que j'ai mal compris



on laisse tomber les tétons de sonnyboy ? (parce que moi ça m'intéresse pas  :rateau: enfin ceux de sonnyboy, par ceux des demoiselles  :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a force de lire aufeminin.com je commence a maîtrisé le sujet



je reconnais bien là ta proverbiale conscience professionnelle   

formation accélérée par cours du soir intensifs   

chapeau bas, Mr. Mackie   

 :rateau:


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je reconnais bien là ta proverbiale conscience professionnelle
> 
> formation accélérée par cours du soir intensifs
> 
> ...



j'ai aussi empreinté a ma cousine les 24 derniers numéros de "jeune et jolie"  :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi empreinté a ma cousine les 24 derniers numéros de "jeune et jolie"  :rateau:



Oulà je pique ça à mes élèves à l'internat, crois moi, tu vas pas apprendre grande chose là dessus....    :hein:  :hein: 

Courier du coeur...

"j'ai embrassé mon copain, et j'ai peur d'être enceinte, comment je peux savoir"
Laura 12ans....  :hein:    :mouais: 

Lit plûtot 20ans


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oulà je pique ça à mes élèves à l'internat, crois moi, tu vas pas apprendre grande chose là dessus....    :hein:  :hein:
> 
> Courier du coeur...
> 
> ...



je note


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

Héhéhéhé... je lis 20ans de temps en temps...   

j'aime bien l'ironie de la rédaction... des petits cassages bien mérités :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Héhéhéhé... je lis 20ans de temps en temps...
> 
> j'aime bien l'ironie de la rédaction... des petits cassages bien mérités :love:



Oui hein ? Mais je trouve qu'ils vont un peu loin parfois : ça rappelle le Monde diplomatique.


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

bon, mon dealer (marchand de journaux) n'en a plus de dispos, je verrai lundi au relay (si la vendeuse me prend pas pour un  pervers  )


----------



## Nexka (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, mon dealer (marchand de journaux) n'en a plus de dispos, je verrai lundi au relay (si la vendeuse me prend pas pour un  pervers  )



Tu veras, un peu moins de pubs que "jeune et jolie" et beaucoup plus ciblé sur ta tranche d'âge....   

Un seul hic: Ya moins de tests


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui hein ? Mais je trouve qu'ils vont un peu loin parfois : ça rappelle le Monde diplomatique.


 J'adore les potins people, yanna qui ne le volent pas :love:

Klair qu'ils vont parfois un peu loin, mais c'est le seul magasine qui me donne autant de délires


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu veras, un peu moins de pubs que "jeune et jolie" et beaucoup plus ciblé sur ta tranche d'âge....
> 
> Un seul hic: Ya moins de tests




il y a peu être moins de tests, mais ils parlent de quoi ces tests ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

De personnalité :love:


----------



## Nexka (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> De personnalité :love:



Oui voila, des tests de filles, comme sur aufeminin.com, du genre "etes vous plutot sexy, allumeuse, bonne soeur"?

 :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

Y a de tout dans 20ans à vrai dire...


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui hein ? Mais je trouve qu'ils vont un peu loin parfois : ça rappelle le Monde diplomatique.



Ça, c'est de la littérature comparative !


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y a de tout dans 20ans à vrai dire...




bon, je vais me déguiser pour aller chercher un numéro  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais me déguiser pour aller chercher un numéro  :rose:


 tu commences à me faire peur Mackie :hein:


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui voila, des tests de filles, comme sur aufeminin.com, du genre "etes vous plutot sexy, allumeuse, bonne soeur"?
> 
> :hein:



il y a pas que ça sur aufeminin.com ça ma appris plein de truc  :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu commences à me faire peur Mackie :hein:



j'ai ma fierté faut quand même pas abusé  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui hein ? Mais je trouve qu'ils vont un peu loin parfois : ça rappelle le Monde diplomatique.



en moins racoleur quand même


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui hein ? Mais je trouve qu'ils vont un peu loin parfois : ça rappelle le Monde diplomatique.


Qui est ce qui écrit l'édito dans 20 ans ??

Lorie ?

Et puis tout les jours y a le billet d'humeur de priscilla...


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui est ce qui écrit l'édito dans 20 ans ??
> 
> Lorie ?
> 
> Et puis tout les jours y a le billet d'humeur de priscilla...



sonnyboy est donc un vieux pervers  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2004)

Comment le sais tu ?

C'est vrai qu'on s'est croisé à l'hotel du "'poux nerveux" en rentrant du rectum's club... mais bon de là à croire des trucs...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comment le sais tu ?
> 
> C'est vrai qu'on s'est croisé à l'hotel du "'poux nerveux" en rentrant du rectum's club... mais bon de là à croire des trucs...



des adresses, des adresses!!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2004)

Les amateurs de San Antonio connaissent aussi l'hotel de la "tringlette" ou les bidets sont toujours nickels !


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> des adresses, des adresses!!



c'est pas a paris


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2004)

Menteuse...


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy en pleine action


----------

